# NEC 19th&20th Oct



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

Will any other members be at the show on this weekend? Sue and I will be & as it will be the first show we attend would like to take the opportunity of meeting some of the members of this forum if they are there.
We intend to arrive on the Friday evening and stay over Saturday night.
Regards Sue and Rob


----------



## LAZYBIFF (Aug 27, 2007)

i will be there if you fancy a chat!,but il have my 2 ankle biters and 1 growling wife with me,so you will proberbly want to avoid me!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi, Rob and Sue

Yes, we're going up on the Saturday, arriving around 9am, and staying over Saturday night and Sunday night. Are you intending to wild camp in the car park?

Gerald


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Bring me upto date, which show is it. We went to Focus at the NEC earlier this year, just after the camping show and the camping and caravan club had set up a campsite, complete with elec hookup.

stew


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

artona said:


> Bring me upto date, which show is it.


There's a blog post about it and the Earls Court show :: here :: *cough* 

The NEC was great last year - plenty of stuff to drool over. I reckon Saturday's for lookin' and Sunday's for hagglin' and orderin' :wink:

Don't tell Annie, though - she thinks it's going to stop after the lookin' part
:lol:

Gerald


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

hi Gerald

I found a link to the show on that blog here

Whose blog is that anyway :lol: :lol: :lol:

stew


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

artona said:


> Whose blog is that anyway :lol: :lol: :lol:


Damned if I know :lol: It's not very good - it's not updated often enough 

Mind you, way back in May (when the Earls Court show was announced) the fella thought the two shows were too close together :: click ::. Mystic Meg or wot?? :wink:

Gerald


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

There doesn't appear to be a camping and caravan show at ExCel either this year. 

What a pity as it is nearer my doorstep. I went to the first one there in 2005, very few exhibitors then but a great improvment last year.


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

Sue has booked through the caravan club and we will be in the area set up for motorhomes (apparently). We will have the MHF sticker in the window so feel free to make yourself known. The 'van should be recognizable from the avatar to narrow the choice down as I'm sure there will be lots of MHF stickers jostling for pride of place!!


----------



## max123 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Sue & Rob
We've booked through the caravan club too for the Friday 19th and Saturday 20th - would love to meet up also, however our MHF sticker never arrived, but an aires booke did! slip of the mouse whilst ordering I think. Anyway we should have got hold of one by then - if not we'll be in a compass castaway with a dented locker door (my husband hit the gate post on return from hols!) 

Helen & Max


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

max123 said:


> Hi Sue & Rob
> We've booked through the caravan club too for the Friday 19th and Saturday 20th - would love to meet up also, however our MHF sticker never arrived, but an aires booke did! slip of the mouse whilst ordering I think. Anyway we should have got hold of one by then - if not we'll be in a compass castaway with a dented locker door (my husband hit the gate post on return from hols!)
> 
> Helen & Max


Ouch! Will keep an eye open for you then, we arrive Friday evening unless I can skive off earlier in the day.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*wild*



geraldandannie said:


> Hi, Rob and Sue
> 
> Yes, we're going up on the Saturday, arriving around 9am, and staying over Saturday night and Sunday night. Are you intending to wild camp in the car park?
> 
> Gerald


Can you wildcamp in the Carpark at the NEC in your motorhome? What is the cost to park?

Trev


----------



## duetto96 (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm also curious whether overnight 'parking' is allowed in the NEC car park. Anyone had problems doing this or have any advice on the best area to go where security or locals won't take too much notice?

David


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

david - see this other threadovernight parking at NEC


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

*Anyone at the NEC on Sunday???*

If there are any MHF'ers at the show on Sunday can you contact me please I need a favour from anyone who could ask a few questions for me?

Sadly we had to cancel our plans to go at the last minute due to family 'stuff' happening.

If there are any kindly souls still up there this Sunday - tomorrow then can I beg a favour?

If so, please either reply on here or PM me or text me on 07734 148885 and I will call you back with details.

Many thanks

Maura


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Overnighted in one of the NEC carparks.Look like I chose the wrong one to everybody else though ( south) because I was the only one left in there for the night. :lol: Never had any probs though and was even talking to security at one point and he didn`t bat an eyelid.

steve


----------

